# 15 HP Evinrude tank ?



## madbasser (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got this old evinrude 15hp fastwin, or super fastwin, not sure which. Any ways i got for 75$ but no tank. It has the three prong fuel inlet so it needs a pressure tank. My question is can i make my own tank? 
What im thinking is if putting an extra inlet on a tank and using that as the "pressure" inlet. On the fuel outlet i would have a bulb like normal to prime the carb. instead of pumping up the tank. On the motor i would connect the hose with an old style plug and just use a new style plug on the tank and the pressure hose would be connected with a hose clamp. Just want to see if i can get it running before i spend 100$ for a tank on ebay. I know people have done the fuel pump conversion on some but i'm hoping i don't have to mod that motor and mod a tank instead.


By the way does anyone have an old three prong plug they would like to sell?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 23, 2010)

My 1958 Fastwin didn't some with a tank either. If you keep an eye on Craigslist you will eventually find them for sale. I think that is the better route than making one. A home made one might not be too safe given that the tank will be under pressure.

I ended up buying a refurbished tank and hose from my local marine mechanic.

Cheers
BC

P.S. - Let's see a pic of the motor!


----------



## madbasser (Jun 23, 2010)

My understanding was that they only produced like 4-7 psi. I would think that any tank would be able to take that.

I will post pics once i get it installed.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 23, 2010)

You can put a fuel pump on the motor. Then you can use a newer tank.
It's an easy mod.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is some information whether you keep the dual pressurized tank or convert to a fuel and single line.

*****PLEASE DON'T TRY TO MAKE YOUR OWN PRESSURIZED TANK***** Sorry the caps was to get your attention only...not rudeness or yelling. Trying to make your own tank will be like watching a Road Runner cartoon and the coyote getting a new ACME bomb  

*Pressurized tank links:*

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=380378 (you have to join the site just like this one to see the pictures...its free just like this one)

*Getting a pressurized tank.*

Place a request/want to buy on AOMCI (Antique outboard motor club, Inc) (great site) You go to webervise and place an ad. It free to place one and you don't have to join. The club has tons of members that have old outboards like yours and extra parts and tanks. 

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=Webvertize

*Supplies for a pressurized tank*

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php (also has a good parts breakdown for your motor)



*Converting from a two pressure line to a single fuel pump line.*

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=205628

https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/05/columns/max/5/index.cfm (good link)


Good luck I hope this gets you on your way!! (check your PM as well)

cajuncook1


----------



## madbasser (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I think i found someone with a pressure tank at a reasonable rate.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2010)

One thing to remember here is that the engine you purchased should be run on at least 24:1 fuel/oil mix. No leaner than that regardless of what type of fuel system you end up with. Enjoy it, you have a vintage classic and it may not be your last! My 1954 Evinrude 15 is a blast to run and it runs beautifully after doing all the tune up work it needed. If your engine hasn't had a water pump impeller I would definitely install one before you run it for long. It pushed my 16 Alumacraft at 24mph which is quite respectable for an engine and propeller of that era..


----------

